# Quelle marque de PC choisir ?



## Carnea (14 Novembre 2002)

Hello !

Désolé de venir poluer cet honorable forum avec une telle question : je ne sais pas où d'autre la poser.

Ne connaissant que le Mac,  je dois intégrer un PC (Windows) à notre petit réseau. Tous les PC se valent-ils ou une marque est-elle susceptible de mieux convenir à un utilisateur Mac ?

Ce qui m'importe : fiabilité (devra tourner 24h/24), qualité du support technique, "look &amp; feel" pas trop éloigné du Mac (oui, je sais, c'est un peu idiot de dire ça ;-))

Merci de m'aider dans cette épreuve !


----------



## blackhole (14 Novembre 2002)

dell ... commandé le lundi, et tous arrivés le vendredi (6 ordis)... fiables (on a une centaine de dell) service nickel....


----------



## WebOliver (14 Novembre 2002)

J'y connais rien en PC... mais à ce que j'ai entendu Dell est ce qui se fait de mieux.


----------



## huexley (14 Novembre 2002)

Va plutot faire un tour ici :

www.hardware.fr 

ou 

www.clubic.com 

leurs forums ciblent mieux ta demande 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





la en fait c est power "mac"


----------



## demougin (14 Novembre 2002)

tu es sur que vpc sur un mac ne répondrais pas à ton besoin?


----------



## alèm (14 Novembre 2002)

Moltonel ou Lotus mais je préfère Moltonel


----------



## alèm (14 Novembre 2002)

plus sérieusement, tu n'es pas sur le bon forum.

Évite les portables compaq, un pote en est au 5ème depuis 6 mois et il a du s'en servir au maximum 3 semaines


----------



## WebOliver (14 Novembre 2002)

Si tu veux un beau portable... je te dirais de prendre un Vaio de Sony... Belles machines... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui tournent sous Windows...


----------



## blackhole (14 Novembre 2002)

les portables Dell actuels sont pas mal non plus...

sinonje ne vois pas leproblème qu'il y aurait a en parler ici... peut-être pas dans PowerMac, mais sur un forum mac user, je pense que ce post à sa place


----------



## melaure (15 Novembre 2002)

Pour les machines de bureau, DELL est pas trop mal. Pour les petits serveurs, je préfère HP qui livre une suite d'outils mieux faite et surtout la réinstallation depuis zéro est beaucoup plus facile ...


----------



## alèm (15 Novembre 2002)

blackhole a dit:
			
		

> *peut-être pas dans PowerMac *



ai-je dit autre chose ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				blackhole a dit:
			
		

> *mais sur un forum mac user, je pense que ce post à sa place   *



ah oui, je vois, tu confonds singulier et pluriel !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










on dit : "les forums macgé" et "le forum PowerMac" wala ça va mieux ?


----------



## blackhole (15 Novembre 2002)

oki... t'as cmpris ce que j'ai pas comrpis et ce que j'ai cru comprendre... en gros on pense la même chose


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2002)

Salut!
Pour un PC, je ne sais trop quoi conseiller car j'ai toujours fait de l'assemblage mais je déconseille Sony au niveau SAV.
J'ai attendu pas loin d'un mois pour le bête remplacement d'un disque dur sur un portable Vaio..
Là c'est un peu hors-sujet, mais ce sont les consoles de jeu PS2 qui m'ont attristé... Au moins 1 mois d'attente pour récupérer trop souvent des console qui ne fonctionnaient pas mieux voire pire...

USo
--
Sony non merci.


----------



## Jean-Miche (15 Novembre 2002)

Voilà le lien de Connectix et de Virtual PC:
http://www.connectix.com/fr/index_mac.html

Cest avoir Windows sur un Mac.

Bon choix.


----------



## Jean-Miche (15 Novembre 2002)

Je te laisse le lien d'un site suisse:
http://www.cuk.ch/articles/tests/afftest.php3?aff=73


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Novembre 2002)

un HP sous Windows 2000, pas mal et stable, avec maintenant un très bon service après vente HP. Même Microsoft c'est décarcassé pour m'aider à migrer des donnés OE Mac vers Outlook PC, comme quoi il est possible d'avoir de bonne surprise en utilisant un PC ! Pour mon usage personnel,  je reste Mac.


----------



## blackhole (18 Novembre 2002)

HP est trè bien pour les serveurs, un eu comme IBM... mais pour le reste c'est pas toujours la joie... (expérience perso)


----------

